# Links for good Photoshop Tutorials?



## cayenne (May 31, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm downloading the trial versions of Adobe Photoshop, I'm downloading for Windows so I can run it on my mac powerbook pro, in VMWare to see how well it works in a VM.

While I'm at it..I'd like to do some realistic learning and some manipulations that would actually strain the hardware to see the performance.

Anyone have links or suggestions for some good tutorials that would take me through steps that would strain the hardware and be fun to learn new stuff?

I'm also downloading *Premier *and *After Effects* for the same type testing......links for those appreciated too!!

I'm testing this out to see which version of the last CS6 Production Pro Suite I want to buy....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## sprudhel (May 31, 2013)

I've also found NAPP (www.photoshopuser.com) to be a great resource. Also check Adobe TV out.


----------



## brianboru (May 31, 2013)

sprudhel said:


> I've also found NAPP (www.photoshopuser.com) to be a great resource. Also check Adobe TV out.



+1 The NAPP site is a member area but good. I would recommend it if you decide to buy-CS6/subscribe-to-CC. 

The http://www.photoshop.com/learn site has a load of videos too.

You can also try the 24-hour pass to Kelby Training: 
http://kelbytraining.com/subscription/online-training-24-hour-trial-pass/
A NAPP membership will get you a discount here.


----------



## cayenne (May 31, 2013)

sprudhel said:


> I've also found NAPP (www.photoshopuser.com) to be a great resource. Also check Adobe TV out.



Hmm...went to the site, but can't view any samples to see what they actually offer.
Is it pretty quality stuff? Lots of good in-depth videos and the like?

C


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 31, 2013)

Access to most of the tutorials on NAPP's site require you be a member to access content.

As an alternative, you might want to take a look at Layer's Magazine:

http://layersmagazine.com/category/photoshop


Planet Photoshop:

http://planetphotoshop.com/category/tutorials


Lynda.com (subscription based tutorials) also has good stuff:

http://www.lynda.com


There's also Matt Kloskowski's site:

http://www.mattk.com







cayenne said:


> sprudhel said:
> 
> 
> > I've also found NAPP (www.photoshopuser.com) to be a great resource. Also check Adobe TV out.
> ...


----------



## cayenne (May 31, 2013)

brianboru said:


> sprudhel said:
> 
> 
> > I've also found NAPP (www.photoshopuser.com) to be a great resource. Also check Adobe TV out.
> ...



ON the Kelby site..it says a 'free' trial pass, but it has $24 as the price when you put it in your cart....?


C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2013)

Photoshop really needs a dedicated training course to use it. Its something you must use often if you want to get much use out of it. A photographer might only use a small subset of the features.

I'd suggest getting a good book to start with, but live training in your local area would be a real help. I've used Photoshop since version 3 back in the 1990's, and I still have problems remembering how to do seldom used functions just because I might only use them once a year.


----------



## brianboru (Jun 1, 2013)

cayenne said:


> brianboru said:
> 
> 
> > sprudhel said:
> ...



Sorry about that. It looks like they might have reorganized the free trials into a rotating promotion. And my search found a stale page. This lovely page shows 0 available. 

http://kelbytraining.com/online/freetrial


----------



## MCL (Jun 1, 2013)

Kelbytv.com. Free weekly tutorials with PhotoshopUser TV. You can also go back and check out Matt Kloskowski's Photoshop Killer Tips. Plus there are free give always with each episode!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 3, 2013)

MCL said:


> Kelbytv.com. Free weekly tutorials with PhotoshopUser TV. You can also go back and check out Matt Kloskowski's Photoshop Killer Tips. Plus there are free give always with each episode!



I did watch a bit of that, and it was informative and entertaining...

That gives me great ideas on things to look in-depth on, but I need some tutorials here at the beginning, more step by step, push this, click that, brush that....maybe even with example images and a guide to see the before, and endpoint to reach....

K


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2013)

cayenne said:


> MCL said:
> 
> 
> > Kelbytv.com. Free weekly tutorials with PhotoshopUser TV. You can also go back and check out Matt Kloskowski's Photoshop Killer Tips. Plus there are free give always with each episode!
> ...


 
Checkout Creative live, there is a FREE PS for beginners class all day class coming up this Friday. You can also purchase a recording of the class to view later.

http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=af872ba88a454e16a24cbee2d&id=162561f650&e=04eeb0d6ab


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Jun 3, 2013)

http://phlearn.com/ !!!!

Phlearn is an AMAZING website! Really helpful when I was learning how to use photoshop for the first time and they always produce some interesting and useful tutorials! Aaron Nace, the host, makes daily tutorials and posts on all thing photography and they're super!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 3, 2013)

Yehyaalhafidh said:


> http://phlearn.com/ !!!!
> 
> Phlearn is an AMAZING website! Really helpful when I was learning how to use photoshop for the first time and they always produce some interesting and useful tutorials! Aaron Nace, the host, makes daily tutorials and posts on all thing photography and they're super!



I'd just found this one this weekend.

I watched Aaron's great compositing workshop on Creative Live last weekend through Sat......

Lots of amazing things he did, and I am starting to explore his site!!


----------

